# Back From Oktoberfest-leavenworth



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We got back yesterday from our 3 day trip to Leavenworth, WA for Oktoberfest. We met the Rosenbergs (Reggie44). What a wonderful time we had. The weather was great. It was nice to get to the other side of the mountains to escape the rain.

It was the first weekend of 3 for Oktoberfest. There were a ton of people there, but everyone was very well behaved. There is a huge mix of people from the young to the older groups. We stayed at the KOA right in Leavenworth and it was packed all weekend. We ate wonderful german food at King Lugwig's (highly recommended restaraunt). The guys enjoyed all the german beer and we ate the bratwurst all while listening to the Oompa Bands and other german music.

I'm definitely looking forward to doing this again next year. Maybe we can put together a little PNW rally for any that are interested in some german fun. It's not to be missed.

Oktoberfest photos

Kelly


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice pics







....will they rent the beer wagon for a rally









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fun photos! Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sieht wie du hatte eine gute Zeit aus.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way cool. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Sieht wie du hatte eine gute Zeit aus.


Love it









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a great time, Kelly!
Might not be a bad spot for a rally. Would have to be a long weekend for us, but we could probably swing it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I think we will try to plan something for next year. We want to go again anyway. If others can come and make it a rally of sorts, that would be great!! Everyone would have a blast.

Kelly


----------

